# Dessert hut



## bakinmecrazy (May 25, 2013)

I'm a brand new poster to this and would like to start with a thanks ahead of time for the valuable insight! 
That being said I would appreciate any advice to help me in my situation. I have recently been promoted and first on the list from the uppers is to revamp the dessert buffet hut. I've been given some direction but for the most part I have the freedom to change anything I want. I can order new supplies, containers, displays. I also have to start supplying the buffet with more in house desserts rather than just a supplement. Also having to provide for other outlets and events. I guess my question is what direction should I start with first to make the most noticeable changes and improvements? The uppers are really anxious. Sorry for long post and thanks!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

A lot of this will depend on the skill level of your staff, in considering what you can produce in house.  There are also food costs to consider so if you've been given guidelines in that regard, this will help.  If you are looking at buffet items, you need to look at things from the service perspective - you need something that looks well over time or the staff to clean up every so often as customers go through the line, hacking off a piece of cake or trying to serve themselves a pre-sliced cake or pie because after the first five people go through, your dessert buffet can look like a huge mess if all it's got on it are whole tortes and pies. 

What does your current menu look like and what works and what doesn't work about it?  Which items are the most popular with your customers?  Which are the worst sellers?

How large a buffet space is it? How long is service? How many customers on average?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You are so right, J.

Was at a reunion last weekend and I was #5 thru the dessert line...

Someone had thought to provide a knife with their offering (a fillet knife, probably the one he kept in his boat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif) so I appropriated it.

With the knife and a handful of paper (hey it was casual) napkins, I went down the line and portioned stuff out and prepped a bunch of plates (paper!) with the more popular items.

Which brings up my other question.

Why is is that most single men, when faced with the task of bringing a dessert someplace always show up with a bundt style cake from a grocery store?

mimi

oops sorry.

OT.

Mini portions are really popular right now as are pies and all the other homey comfort style desserts...cobbler and fruit crisps come to mind.

If you serve pies tho...make a really great pastry for them.

So easy and is one thing the pie fan will remember and come back for.

m.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Since it's a buffet I suggest small two bite pies, anything larger and the guests will take larger portions to get a taste of the sweets that interest them and leave a lot leftover on their plates. Some flavors I like are Key Lime, Pecan, Chocolate Chiffon, Passionfruit, Salted Caramel topped Vanilla Bean mousse, Cannoli filling topped with pistachio dust, etc.

Sticking with the same theme of small individual grab-and-go items, Petit Fours, truffles, chocolate dipped fruit (though please no chocolate fountain, people sticking their hands in there gives me the heeby jeebies), Napoleons, Pavlova, Creme Brulee, a Macaron tree, Croquembouche tower.. Really the possiblities are endless and with the use of cooked sugar you can build functional and impressive dessert displays.

Just as an inspiration..

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aisledash.com/media/2007/10/croquembouche.jpg


----------



## bakinmecrazy (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody! My lists just keep getting longer. Haha!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Came back across this thread and was wondering how the Hut was coming along.

What did you add and what is working ?

mimi


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

Small tarts (3").  The shells are easy to buy in, and you can fill them with custard, pot de creme, fruits, nuts, etc.  Small brownies are a safe bet and they can be made in-house easily.  Nut rolled truffles are a good choice too.  Lots Of Luck!


----------

